# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: چرا خروجی اندروید در بلو استکس هیچ کاری نمی کنه؟

## mbshareat

سلام
من میخوام یه بازی پلتفرمر برای اندروید بسازم.
قبلا با اکشن اسکریپت یک  یه پروزه شخصی خیلی بزرگ رو شروع کردم
یه نسخه نمایشی هم در وبلاگم گذاشته ام
mbshariat.mihanblog.com
این اواخر با هزار سختی فایل فلش نوشته شده با اکشن اسکریپت 3 گیر اوردم و خروجی اندروید گرفتم
در بلو استکس نصب کردم هنگام نصب،مشکلی نداشته air رو هم embed کردم و هنگام اجرا در بلو استکس اشکال نگرفت.اما هیچ کاری نمی کنه زود پنجره بازی رو می بنده.
دیگه از فلش نا امید شدم .انگار ادعای خروجی اندرویدش دروغه.
کسی تا حالا تونسته بازی طراحی شده با فلش قابل اجرا برای اندروید خروجی بگیره؟

----------

